# Alexandria, VA craigslist



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is really handsome!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He's beautiful!!!!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah! You don't normally find dogs that look like that on craigslist!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

He sure is a beautiful boy!!! I hate to see them put him on CL instead of contacting a rescue. I'm a member of GRREAT and I'm sure they would take him!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Good news! Just heard back. He's more in a foster type situation now - they adopted him in terrible condition with the intention of rehoming him. They're extremely particular about where he goes, are involved with rescues, often foster through other rescues. They're looking for the absolute perfect family, and will do home checks, check references, etc. They were just using craigslist as a way to hopefully find him a home, but he's not going to just anyone.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Why do so many people hate craigslist ? Are there some scammers? sure...... as with any site this occurs. I am glad that the people are being particular. They should be. He is a cutey. I hate that people buy a dog and can't realize the dog could be with them for 14 years.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm glad they are being particular, I just worry that people put dogs on CL for whatever money they can get out of them and not care where the dog goes.


----------

